# How the mighty have fallen, part three..



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*congrats*

does this make dietmar the best in canada this year


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

cheaplaughs said:


> does this make dietmar the best in canada this year


Depend on what is your criteria to name him the best in Canada. 

He is without a doubt the best ranked canadian archer at the world cup this year (he finished 5th) and he has accomplish a lot in archery since he start FITA competition like winning both world championship and world cup final which he may be the only in the world to won both title.

If you think that winning the canadian championship in target and field make you the best in Canada ... than I would say it's me the best in Canada :lol:


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

I think we should hold an "Off the record" Shoot out between PG And DT to see who can carry the title!!!

That would be interesting!! =P

Maybe that could be the Header of this years 70m challenge!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Just for fun throw in Kevin and young Mr Perkins, just to stir the pot up a bit!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

They should all be attending the 70m challenge i presume? We might even put in a little slider and give them a real challenge since Dave "Hezus" Cousins should be there! And after everyone goes out for beers to have a good laugh!!! MOUHAHAHAHAH


----------

